# Share your birth story with Prima Baby magazine



## dawndo (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi everyone - I'm looking for mums who have had a baby through IVF in the past year to appear in Prima Baby's lovely Day I Met My Baby feature. If you're interested in sharing your birth story, please get in touch at [email protected] with a brief outline of your birth, your baby's age and your daytime contact details. Many thanks. Dawn Doherty


----------

